# At LAST Aires set to come to Dorset



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

I've posted this as an early 'heads-up'.

I've long been a critic of Dorset's poor attitude towards motor homes, but in today's local paper in an article on the future of parking in Weymouth, there was a mention of improved facilities for motor homes. I emailed the council and (a bit tongue-in-cheek) offered to be of any assistance I could towards this end.

Surprised and delighted to get a phone call within 10mins asking if I would be willing to join a small 'delivery team' to make this happen. The chap in charge is Chris Graves, the Head of Parking and Transport for Weymouth and Portland Council. His remit is to do things to improve the footfall in Weymouth attractions, and Chris is well aware of the potential income from motor homers.

The basic premise (this from a 10min phone call so not set in stone) is to convert part of a Weymouth car park (15 min walk along the prom from town centre) as a fully serviced Aire. The normal rules would apply i.e. max stay 48hrs, there would be a service point and possible EHU. No mention of costs yet. He wants it up-and-running by Easter next year and money has been set aside for it. Once it is proven successful he would see Aires being rolled out across the area. Chris is under no illusions as to the 'can't do that here' brigade but he seems to be a pretty motivated chap.

Anyway, he's going to contact his group next week with a programme of meetings. In the meantime, it might be of help if members who might be interested in using an Aire in Weymouth, where to email Weymouth council and let them know of their interest.

Contact through the 'Dorset for You' website, follow the link through 'contact us' to Weymouth and Portland council, mark fao Chris Graves, Head of Parking and Transport.

http://www.dorsetforyou.com/


----------



## travelsRus (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks for update - have emailed Chris Glaves.

Cheers


----------



## alexblack13 (Feb 10, 2013)

Excellent!! Good new indeed. Waking up at last to the lack of facilities and loss of good revenue no doubt.

Happy days..  

Drive safe guys. 

AB13. 8)


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Excellent news, thanks


----------



## Jeannette (Aug 7, 2012)

Blimey. What a development. I would certainly use it. Great to see some serious thinking about attracting more footfall into the area. 

I like Weymouth and would certainly use an Aires there.


----------



## chermic (Feb 15, 2013)

Excellent News. Thanks for the heads up. Will be planning a trip there next year  

Shames it will only be 48 hrs as 72 would suit us better, but as Tesco says, Every Little Helps :lol:


----------



## p-c (Oct 27, 2007)

Great, very promising news.
p-c


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

I have just come back from the "aire" near Blackpool..
Just for info have a look at the report on the right hand side of this web page.. Bit out of date but may be useful..
http://www.fylde.gov.uk/resident/parking/motorhomesandothervehicles/

The larger bays have now been introduced...


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I know Chris through work and he is a very genuine chap. He is an ex motor homer which certainly helps matters. 

I have been aware of his intentions for a while and he very much put his head on the block over this to convince the council it was a good idea. I have every confidence that he will see this through. The location planned is on the Swannery car park, an easy 5 minute walk from the seafront and town centre and right alongside a nature reserve. 

Bring it on !!!


----------



## Landyman (Apr 3, 2010)

It's a good few years since we last went to Weymouth but I feel a trip coming on next year.
Great news.

Landyman.


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

E-mail sent congratulating the council on thinking positively !


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

Great! Thanks for letting us know.

We visit Dorset at least twice a year as my son's family live there. We try to stay on sites as near as possible to son's home but like to take the granddaughters out for days in the van while we're there. Studland is a favourite and has good NT parking, and we've often taken them into Weymouth (where Daddy works) to visit places like the Sea Life centre. An aire there, and in other parts of Dorset, would be great. I'll email Chris with some encouragement.



Chris


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

Hi Westbay,

Excellent news, especially from all the motor homers in the Channel Islands and for those in transit via Condor Ferries to the CI & France.

As you know the ferry often gets in from the CI at midnight so a bit of a faf looking for somewhere to park-up and of course it sometimes leaves at 6 am going South. Poole docks has a useful facility for parking. It would be good for Weymouth as Poole is sort of competition.

With my local contacts would you like me to get the Guernsey & Jersey motor-homing clubs to write to Weymouth?
regards

Alan


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sounds great, but do we need the electric hook up. good to see the 48 hour limit. similar to France I believe.
will email some encouragement.

cabby


----------



## stevegos (Jun 23, 2013)

Excellent news.

As a newbie to motorhoming this year and only ever had one trip to France and used Aires every night I am bemused by the reluctance of UK authorities not to want the same in their towns.

Although here in Norwich the council seems to want to stop cars coming anywhere near it let alone Motorhomes!


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Up untill a short while ago Weymouth Council had the same attitude. I approached the last chap in charge of parking here a few years ago.

His ONLY response/concern was "We dont want to encourage "travellers" do we" :roll: :roll: 

The new chap has a much more enlightened attitude, and not jut towards motorhomes either. He is going to be a VERY popular chap with everyone.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Surely if the 48 hour stay limit is a legal point, then the police can move them on.been saying this for years.

cabby


----------



## slippers (Mar 12, 2009)

Done
heres hoping.
I pointed out we have just returned from a 6 month tour of France Spain and Portugal spending well in excess of £6,000 and would love to be able to spend this money in Britain
Mr Slip


----------



## janet1 (Feb 10, 2012)

Hi. I have also emailed Chris Graves saying we look forward to visiting Weymouth. I did mention how well the Canterbury Aire runs from the Park and Ride and the overnight fee (£4 if I remember) covers a free trip into the city centre. All good news!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Westbay

Well done.

With all the early responses on here it would be good if Chris Graves could read them all - maybe e-mail him and post a link?

Or even better if Nuke could be persuaded to give him a free Membership, so that he can follow our comments and even enlist suggestions from the Membership.

Geoff


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*Aire in Weymouth*

Chris Graves emailed. Hope this takes off, is not abused by anyone, and then rolled out in the whole of Dorset, then the UK!!!
Sorry bit carried away.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Letter to Chris Graves sent, thanking him for this much needed amenity. I added that we generally avoid seaside towns in the UK, where they make it quite clear that we are not welcome. 
The income to be made from parking I pointed out, will be as nothing compared to the use we will make of their eateries and shops, which I believe to be true.

Alan


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I have just had the below response from Chriis Graves inviting me to be a part of the delivery group. I will certainly keep you all posted, this chap is really keen as you can see from his email. Today Weymouth, tomorrow the rest of the UK??

Dear All,

Well, there seems to be about 60,000 enthusiasts for the continental Aire type hook up point proposal for Lodmor!

I thought it might prove popular but NOT that popular. Loads from England and just as many in Europe have sent me personal emails - all follow a similar sentiment - "would love to come and visit and stay in Weymouth but haven't done so before because….." As motorhome enthusiasts you know how the rest of that goes.

I'm keeping the personal emails (up to 250) to use when I go to West Dorset Councillors and say let's be the first and the best county to do this - Weymouth has delivered the pilot.

As promised I now need a team to lead me through the set up stage - it being crucial that we consult, we plan with the stakeholders, we deliver together.

As such I am inviting you to be members of my project team. To meet once a month over Nov.- Dec. Jan - to discuss how WE are going to do this.

Project tasks will include - site location for fact-finding mission (yes, could be France); advertising and media intermediate; products, terms and conditions, user expectations. Once I have everyone on board I will compile a little project document for us to follow and as a tool to keep in touch.

Implementation date is set for April - I have the budget and the a mandate from elected members in Weymouth - and, well quite frankly, I want the visitors.

I don't mind meeting early evening, here in Weymouth. Can anyone set a date to start with?

[PS how does one go about thanking everyone on these forums for their support and to keep the word going?]


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

There's the answer then. We just need to get more motorhomers working on the inside in the council! 

Sounds positive although I agree with Cabby. Ehu isn't that important for an aire. If they put it in make it metered.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I'd be happy just to have somewhere to park in the daytime, overnight parking with water and a disposal point would be a bonus.

peedee


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

Well done!
I emailed Chris as soon as I saw the thread.
This is really a win, win, situation. We have always avoided places like Weymouth for obvious reasons. We will certainly stay at the site, wherever it ends up, and look forward to getting posted co-ordinates when they are available and also the dates when it comes into operation.
When next you see Chris, please echo once again the enthusiasm we have for this project and more power to his elbow in developing or encouraging more of them.

Good Luck!

Alan


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

This is excellent news! We would certainlt be amongst the visitors. I have emailed Chris Graves to add my support. Thanks for spreading the word


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

I am all in favour of Weymouth, and indeed the rest of Dorset, becoming motorhome friendly. Before we get too excited it may be best to see what a 24hour stay will cost. 
No doubt when it is put out to consultation there will be many objections, including those from caravan site owners, which no doubt will include the CC and C&CC who have sites close to Weymouth.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

As I understand it this will be on Council car park and there will be no change of use (its still parking, just a specific class of vehicle) therefore no consultation necessary.

Chris has the Council's go ahead and more importantly, the budget to do it   

KEEP THE EMAILS GOING, and pass the word to everyone you can to do the same (other forums??) Chris is also in charge of Car parks in West Dorset (as well as Weymouth) and he is keen to get further Aires set up (think Bridport, West Bay, Lyme Regis to name but a few) and he wants as much ammunition as possible to persuade West Dorset District Council to follow Weymouth and Portland's lead.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> I have just had the below response from Chriis Graves inviting me to be a part of the delivery group. I will certainly keep you all posted, this chap is really keen as you can see from his email. Today Weymouth, tomorrow the rest of the UK??
> 
> Dear All,
> 
> ...


Maybe this suggestion is a bit early, but it would be good at some point if this project were circulated to the Parking Depts. of all local councils in the UK, preferably with an endorsement from Chris Graves.

Perhaps Mr. Plodd, as the most involved, would like to diary note this idea for the April opening. May I suggest photos be included to demonstrate that the additional facilities over and above the parking spaces are minimal.

Geoff


----------



## Devonboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Well done to the council for their can-do attitude, email sent. Now if only other councils were that forward looking................


----------



## rayc (Jun 3, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> As I understand it this will be on Council car park and there will be no change of use (its still parking, just a specific class of vehicle) therefore no consultation necessary.
> 
> Chris has the Council's go ahead and more importantly, the budget to do it
> 
> KEEP THE EMAILS GOING, and pass the word to everyone you can to do the same (other forums??) Chris is also in charge of Car parks in West Dorset (as well as Weymouth) and he is keen to get further Aires set up (think Bridport, West Bay, Lyme Regis to name but a few) and he wants as much ammunition as possible to persuade West Dorset District Council to follow Weymouth and Portland's lead.


Good to see you are on the committee. All the best to you and your fellow members in bringing this to fruition at a reasonable cost.


----------



## georgiemac (Oct 22, 2007)

E.mail sent - cant wait for it to be set up - thank you


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Rest assured that I will do everything I possibly can to ensure that this new facility gets as much publicity as possible when it opens.

I will keep you all posted of any developments as and when they happen.

Andy


----------



## mikebeaches (Oct 18, 2008)

Email sent to Chris Graves at Weymouth. This is an excellent initiative, and we will certainly use the facility when it becomes available next year.

Mike


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Inaugural meeting is TONIGHT !!! (Thursday 12th November)

Watch this topic, I will report back after the meeting.

Exciting isnt it??/ Lets hope we can REALLY kick start the rest of the Country to follow Weymouth's example.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Mrplodd said:


> Inaugural meeting is TONIGHT !!! (Thursday 12th November)
> 
> Watch this topic, I will report back after the meeting.
> 
> Exciting isnt it??/ Lets hope we can REALLY kick start the rest of the Country to follow Weymouth's example.


I have just PMed you about difficulty finding this post.

I hope you have got the right day for the meeting - today is Wed 13th Nov :wink:

Geoff


----------



## Westbay (Mar 15, 2008)

Mrplodd said:


> Inaugural meeting is TONIGHT !!! (Thursday 12th November)
> 
> Watch this topic, I will report back after the meeting.
> 
> Exciting isnt it??/ Lets hope we can REALLY kick start the rest of the Country to follow Weymouth's example.


That's strange, the first meeting I've been invited to is tomorrow, Thursday 14th . . .

Are you taking over as the 'official reporter' on my original thread? :wink: If so I'll know not to bother to duplicate the news.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Westbay

No just getting a bit ahead of myself in the excitement, the meeting is indeed tomorrow evening (Thurs) see you there !!


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

For a moment I thought a certain police witness had been doctoring the dates in his notebook  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Cherekee (May 1, 2005)

So what happened at the meeting?

Alan


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

Cherekee said:


> So what happened at the meeting?
> 
> Alan


New thread started with update.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-150873-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------

